# Best 1440p 144Hz Monitor to buy in India??



## MrinalRoy (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi there...i wish to buy a 1440p with 144Hz with Ips panel if possible <5ms response time in kolkata. If anyone from kolkata knows any local shop where i can get it then please suggest it cause there is no monitor with the specs i mentions in online India.


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2016)

If you're ready to spend 50-70k, check ASUS model in primeabgb

MG279Q
ROG SWIFT PG279Q


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm also looking for one. 
Are there cheaper options available? My use case is non-gaming - just want a lot of screen space for programming.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2016)

Santa Maria! said:


> I'm also looking for one.
> Are there cheaper options available? My use case is non-gaming - just want a lot of screen space for programming.



Asus PB278Q or Samsung 4K monitor

If your use case is programming, the samsung monitor makes sense since you will get 4X the screenspace of a 1080p panel


For OP however, both of these monitors arent suitable, these do not offer 144hz refresh rate unfortunately


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 11, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Asus PB278Q or Samsung 4K monitor
> 
> If your use case is programming, the samsung monitor makes sense since you will get 4X the screenspace of a 1080p panel
> 
> ...



Oh that looks nice.
Still, 1440p seems to be the sweet spot for my workflow. I currently have 2 split panes on a screen and want to have 3 now. 
A triple 1440p or a (dual 1440 + 1 1080p) is what I'm dreaming of.


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> Hi there...i wish to buy a 1440p with 144Hz with Ips panel if possible <5ms response time in kolkata. If anyone from kolkata knows any local shop where i can get it then please suggest it cause there is no monitor with the specs i mentions in online India.



How much you are willing to spend?


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jun 11, 2016)

around 60k INR and its okay if its not IPS panel. VA panel is preferrable.


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> around 60k INR and its okay if its not IPS panel. VA panel is preferrable.





nac said:


> If you're ready to spend 50-70k, check ASUS model in primeabgb
> 
> MG279Q
> ROG SWIFT PG279Q


If you want VA, you can buy 278 version of the above two models.


----------



## Minion (Jun 12, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> around 60k INR and its okay if its not IPS panel. VA panel is preferrable.



Then i suggest you wait for next generation monitors.

See this
Philips launches first PC monitor with quantum dot technology - FlatpanelsHD


----------

